

Tymeline | Project Planning that makes sense (Kickstarter-ish) - stephan_newnow
http://tymelineapp.com/

======
adpd
I like the look of it.

One thing that would help reduce my anxiety about inputting my email address
would be to give an indication about how long development is likely to take
(e.g. we anticiapte Tymeline will be ready 4 months after we have 8,608 users
signed up). If you do this, it may be worth showing how many people are
already signed up, so I get an idea how much longer it will be until
development kicks off fully.

------
chintan39
Thats a great Kickstarter-ish Idea. I think its going to set a trend.

